# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Lepadogaster candollei? Peixe Esquisito.

## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas. Hoje numa ida a uma praia andava há colecta e encontrei lá um peixe um tanto estranho. A minha esposa teimava que era parecido com um golfinho na parte do "focinho"(  :yb665:  ) e tive que o trazer. Ele tem riscas azuis, junto ás fossas nasais tem um género de duas antenas e no ventre é totalmente liso, estava colado numa rocha, e só notei por ele porque retirei a rocha e ele veio agarrado há rocha.

A minha questão é.:

- Que peixe se trata
- Quais os costumes
- Caso seja Reef Safe, haverá problema de o ter no refugio ?




Entretanto vou-me divertindo com os assobios do golfinho do pobre peixe....   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Rosa

No cabo razo também há desses peixitos. Como não conheço nunca me aventurei a trazer nenhum.  :HaEbouriffe: 


Cumps

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Já os encontrei no cabo raso, na praia da parede, Avencas, Sesimbra. Mas nunca trouxe nenhum pois eram muito pequenos. Este tem um tamanho cerca de 5 / 6 cms.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Perssoal.

Eu já apanhei um desses no Cabo raso ,muito pequeno e coloquei o na sump ,depois deixei de o ver  :Icon Cry:  ,só passado uns 2 meses é que voltei a ve-lo no aquario principal já com uns 5 a 6 cm o maluco foi sugado pela bomba de retorno de 6000L/h. :SbSourire2: 

-Não faz mal nenhum ,a mim parece-me como um Mandarim só comia bichinhos que conseguia apanhar ja que andava sempre entre a rocha e o vidro ,ve-se mais ao acender das luzes.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Obrigado Rogério.  :SbOk:  

Resta então saber as "specs".   :SbSourire:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

E um  Lepadogaster lepadogaster ou pegador 
DESCRIÇÃO
Encontra-se desde a zona de marés até cerca de 1 m de profundidade, entre rochas e algas. Possui um disco adesivo ventral, formado, em parte, pelas barbatanas pélvicas e pelo qual se agarra às pedras do fundo. Reproduz-se durante a Primavera e Verão. Os ovos são depositados entre pedras ou bolbos de laminarias (algas) e guardados pelos progenitores.
Alimentação
carnivora
Comprimento máximo
10 cm
Distribuição geográfica
Oceano Atlântico oriental, desde a Escócia até à costa Ibérica; Mar Mediterrâneo

e e completamente reefsafe


http://fishbase.mnhn.fr/summary/Spec...ang=Portuguese

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obrigado Rogério.  
> 
> Resta então saber as "specs".


 :Olá: Viva João Carlos Judicibus
Pelo aspecto e tamanho tem todo o ar de ser um *Lepadogaster candollei* 

http://images.google.pt/images?gbv=2...dollei&spell=1

que possui uma ventosa ventral com a qual se fixa às rochas. No livro Aguda Entre As Marés, do Mike Weber ISBN 972-36-0432-9, Edições Afrontamento, que podes ver neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....6275#post76275 entre outras coisas interessantes, aparece nas fotografias 337 e 338 da página 168 e é descrito da seguinte forma na página 166:

_




 Postado originalmente por Mike Weber

 ...pág. 166....Peixe de cor variável, com cabeça triangular....pode atingir 12 cm de comprimento e possui disco adesivo ventral com que se agarra a rochas e plantas com extrema eficácia dificultando muito a sua remoção.... alimenta-se de pequenos crustáceos e poliquetas. Suporta períodos de algumas horas de emersão durante a maré baixa agarrado a algas humidas


_

Se de facto for um, comerá mysys e alguns verme poliquetas tipo sabella, etc...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Carlos  :Olá: 

Se tiveres oportunidade tira umas macros a esse peixe e coloca-o na nossa galeria.

Bem giro  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Obrigado pela ajuda de todos.    :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

Vou tentar então tirar umas fotos ao dito antes de o colocar no Aqua, neste momento ainda está em Quarentena.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

:Olá:  

Já pus na Galeria as fotos ( ou tentativas de ..... )

Ponho agora aqui as fotos um pouco maiores.













Fiz o possivel.    :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado João  :Olá: 

Corrigi os elos (links) das fotos para estarem a sair do nosso forum.

Podes ditar para veres como inseri as tuas fotos  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Ok.

 Obrigado Julio.

----------

